
Secret Nazi military base discovered by Russian scientists in the Arctic - waqasaday
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/secret-nazi-military-base-russian-scientists-alexandra-land-a7373401.html
======
Someone
There's also
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weather_Station_Kurt](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weather_Station_Kurt),
in Canada, rediscovered in 1977

------
cafard
Given that it was broadcasting weather information, I wonder whether it was
truly unknown to the Allies.

